# PE Mechanical Engineering Exam Review Course @ THE UNIVERSITY OF TULSA



## dave-ohio (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone taken this course? It's $745 for (7) saturday mornings (9-12). it seems a little steep.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 12, 2009)

That's cheap!


----------



## BluSkyy (Nov 12, 2009)

yes, I took it. It helped me immensely.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 12, 2009)

I would suggest you study on your own first. Read and work problems so you understand the concepts. As an engineer your not really learning allot of new information but your re-learning what you may have forgot. Maybe after you study on your own for a time a class may help as you would be reviewing what you already covered and you may pick up some interesting problems to work as well. Most classes are $500+ so it is in this range.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Testmasters is like $1800 so this is a good deal.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 17, 2009)

really $700.

I got a steal then I took a course from Portland State for ~$400.

I don't think it is guaranteed to make you pass, but it was definitely a help and a nice way to keep on track and ensure I studied every subject.

It was Tuesday nights 6-9pm I think for 10 weeks.

And they gave you a copy of Lindeburg's Sample Exam, -not that I recommend it.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> yes, I took it. It helped me immensely.



BlueSkyy - I presume that you took the course a couple of years back. Was that your first try and what was your depth? How would rate the course, prep material and instructors (I know I ask a lot of Q's)...


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2009)

dave-ohio said:


> Has anyone taken this course? It's $745 for (7) saturday mornings (9-12). it seems a little steep.


Dav-Ohio - Are you planning on taking this course? Where do you live?


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 21, 2009)

I took it spring/summer 2007 for the test (first timer) for the fall examination. The handouts were two comb bound books, 1 for machine design and 1 for thermofluids/HVAC. The two professors who taught it when I took it were Siamack Shirazi and John Shadley. They both know their stuff very well. I don't know the pass rate of the people who took the course but I took it with two friends and all three of us passed.

ME/Machine Design.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> I took it spring/summer 2007 for the test (first timer) for the fall examination. The handouts were two comb bound books, 1 for machine design and 1 for thermofluids/HVAC. The two professors who taught it when I took it were Siamack Shirazi and John Shadley. They both know their stuff very well. I don't know the pass rate of the people who took the course but I took it with two friends and all three of us passed.
> ME/Machine Design.


I bet you were really glad on acing it the first time. I took ME MD in TX this October and missed it by three points. I want to contain my second attempt as the last one and don't want to left any stone unturned.

Thanks for your encouraging review though...


----------



## Shanks (Dec 22, 2009)

The instructors are same.

They ask for about $700 for 21 hours class (3hrs X 7classes). Do you think that time was enough to cover the material or for the tips etc?


----------

